# TD Direct Investing Abbreviations Question



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm usually pretty good at figuring out abbreviations (25 years in the military trained me to think that way) but I've just seen one in my TD Direct Investing Account which is eluding me. It's the abbreviation CIL. Does anyone know what this stands for? It's clearly related to a stock DRIP function, but this is the first time I've run across this particular abbreviation. I've checked Investopedia and done a search of the TD Direct Investing website to no avail.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

Given the context I'm going to go with cash-in-lieu, as in they've given you cash instead of stock for your DRIP most likely because there wasn't enough to buy a full share.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

I believe it stands for "Cash in Lieu". As in Cash in Lieu of fractional shares. Making an educated guess here. i could be wrong.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Woz said:


> Given the context I'm going to go with cash-in-lieu, as in they've given you cash instead of stock for your DRIP most likely because there wasn't enough to buy a full share.


+1


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Makes total sense, thanks!


----------



## Daniel Auclair (Jun 19, 2021)

chantl01 said:


> I'm usually pretty good at figuring out abbreviations (25 years in the military trained me to think that way) but I've just seen one in my TD Direct Investing Account which is eluding me. It's the abbreviation CIL. Does anyone know what this stands for? It's clearly related to a stock DRIP function, but this is the first time I've run across this particular abbreviation. I've checked Investopedia and done a search of the TD Direct Investing website to no avail.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As an example.... I believe that if you were holding an odd number of shares and there was a 10 to 1 reverse split on them, the residual amount left after the newly issued shares will be a CIL credit into your account.


----------

